# Dice on a penicl



## Wolf-Sword (May 5, 2012)

OK stopped off at a local game/comic shop, and picked up a package of 6 sided dice, my question is has anybody tried turning dice before? They are some sort of acrylic, CA glue sticks to them. And yes I know I could turn off the pips, I have a cunning plan on how not to do that. I will post pictures as I I get done. 

On a side note has anybody tried turning poker chips?


----------



## navycop (May 5, 2012)

Wolf-Sword said:


> OK stopped off at a local game/comic shop, and picked up a package of 6 sided dice, my question is has anybody tried turning dice before? They are some sort of acrylic, CA glue sticks to them. And yes I know I could turn off the pips, I have a cunning plan on how not to do that. I will post pictures as I I get done.
> 
> On a side note has anybody tried turning poker chips?



Heres one:http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/dice-pens-iap-inspired-72160/index3.html


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 5, 2012)

Wolf-Sword said:


> On a side note has anybody tried turning poker chips?



If it is a true casino poker chip, they are ceramic (clay)  it would be very wise not to turn them.


----------



## Wolf-Sword (Jul 2, 2012)

See my thread on my latest pens 7/2/12


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 2, 2012)

I was gonna post a pic of my dice pen, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 2, 2012)

I was going to do something like that, but then Brooks made some blanks to match my dice:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 2, 2012)

I know this was kinda pic heavy (Sorry!) but here's my collected experience with dice so far. Don't try to turn the numbers off the dice, it'll just look cr@ppy. The D20's were the most interesting to work with, and they've all got good homes. I just with I had an effective way to cap a pencil with one so I don't invalidate huge chunks of my character sheet showing off.


----------



## Wolf-Sword (Jul 2, 2012)

GoatRider that pen was the idea behind mine.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 2, 2012)

Wolf-Sword said:


> GoatRider that pen was the idea behind mine.



I'm just jealous of his collection of Dragon Dice......


----------

